# error building kernel [EXPLAINED]

## albright

trying to build pf-sources-3.2.5

no problem with pf-sources-3.2.4 but I get this with 3.2.5:

```
 sudo make -j9

scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig Kconfig

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s

In file included from include/linux/fs.h:399:0,

                 from include/linux/compat.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.2.5-pf/arch/x86/include/asm/ia32.h:7,

                 from /usr/src/linux-3.2.5-pf/arch/x86/include/asm/sigframe.h:17,

                 from arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.c:16:

include/linux/freezer.h:206:20: error: redefinition of 'thaw_kernel_threads'

include/linux/freezer.h:202:20: note: previous definition of 'thaw_kernel_threads' was here

make[1]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Error 1

make: *** [prepare0] Error 2
```

this on amd64 system; 3.2.5 builds fine on x86 notebook ...

----------

## albright

FWIW, replacing the pf-sources-3.2.5 freezer.h file with

the older 3.2.4 freezer.h permits the kernel to build ...

no idea what is going on here   :Confused: 

----------

## albright

bumping this 'cause it's still happening with

pf-sources-3.2.6

Here's the make error again

```
include/linux/freezer.h:206:20: error: redefinition of 'thaw_kernel_threads'

include/linux/freezer.h:202:20: note: previous definition of 'thaw_kernel_threads' was here

make[1]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Error 1

make: *** [prepare0] Error 2

```

and once again pf-sources-3.2.6 builds fine on x86

and once again copying the old (very slightly different) freezer.h from pf-sources-3.2.4

permits the kernel to build

what could it be ?  :Confused: 

EDIT: what it is, is an error in some tuxonice patch ... to be fixed next version

----------

